# Oh boy, I've got a tough decision to make



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

So one of my kids has an allergy to the cockatiels, not good. 
Not surprised either since they are "powder" birds. I will have to get a smaller cage and move it to a different room, which I can't have a large cage in btw. The smaller cage will only fit two, or maybe just one tiel. That means I have to re home 2 or 3 tiels.....
I don't know where to start with this :/


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

How did you find that out only now?


----------



## M'éanín's Mommy (Jan 20, 2014)

Curious as to how you determined your child's allergy. The reason i'm asking is because everyone in my home has severe allergies to almost every animal, tree and weed known. One of the primary reasons that we have birds and reptiles is due to those allergies, but I have also had everyone, including myself skin tested for allergies and we have been participating in immunotherapy for over 2 yrs now. In fact we just had our annual repeat tests done last week in order to get our new formulas for this year.

My husband and 2nd oldest son have the worst of the group. My husband started a year before the rest of us and we have now eliminated 37 of his 41 allergens and of those 4 left all are showing improvement. It's been that way for everyone although he has shown the most significant improvement.

Anyway, it's just something to consider. I hate to see someone rehome their pets due to allergies if there are alternatives to deal with the issue at hand. Again though, are you certain it's the dust and not something you place in cage or clean with? A lot of the shavings & litter cause allergic reactions too.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Since allergy season is just starting up I'd be leery about thinking its the bird. As someone with animal allergies, birds are the one thing I'm not allergic to. Something that may help is raw honey...it has to be local raw honey. Take a teaspoon every day. If allergies improve, then it was environment, not the birds.


----------



## Wiggles (Mar 20, 2014)

Definitely start by pin pointing the cause of the allergy, to be sure of it. If you've had your birds for along time, and the allergy symptoms are just starting up.. I doubt it would be the birds. You can go to an allergist and get tested for all sorts of things. 

But you say you can't fit the big cage in the smaller room. Maybe get a couple smaller cages that will fit in different parts of the room? Or hang them from the ceiling to make more space? Or if your life style allows it, consider making an outdoor aviary to keep your birds outside for parts of the day. 

I hope something will work out!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My son and husband have REALLY BAD allergies to cats, pollen, and anything that blooms. However, they have never had any problems with our cockatiels or gerbils.  I would just check the exact allergy we are talking about before you rehome your beloved pets, like Roxy said, the allergy season just started so it may not be only the birds.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

eduardo said:


> gerbils


I LOVE GERBILS!!! Our Danny lived 6 years!  t:


I agree with the other people


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Perhaps you have already had tests done. If so, disregard this.

I think doctors start by eliminating what they think is the most obvious thing: "Hmmm, several birds--let's try getting rid of them." If he doesn't have birds himself, he may not realize the level of attachment, or that this is not such an easy thing to "try."

I had a niece who was allergic to her own hair.


----------



## Wiggles (Mar 20, 2014)

Dianne couldn't have said it any better. :yes: So true... doctors these days...


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

M'éanín's Mommy said:


> Curious as to how you determined your child's allergy. The reason i'm asking is because everyone in my home has severe allergies to almost every animal, tree and weed known. One of the primary reasons that we have birds and reptiles is due to those allergies, but I have also had everyone, including myself skin tested for allergies and we have been participating in immunotherapy for over 2 yrs now. In fact we just had our annual repeat tests done last week in order to get our new formulas for this year.
> 
> My husband and 2nd oldest son have the worst of the group. My husband started a year before the rest of us and we have now eliminated 37 of his 41 allergens and of those 4 left all are showing improvement. It's been that way for everyone although he has shown the most significant improvement.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm so happy that you found a solution for it though, without having to give up your birds!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is a relief! You know, every time I tried aspen as bedding for my gerbils, I would get nose irritation. So now, only paper bedding.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I get sneezy if the tiels fight and kick up their bedding from under the grate. But it doesn't bother me otherwise, and I found a huge bag of natural bedding my uncle was giving away for free since he was selling his chickens, so I feel I have to use it


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That's definitely a relief! I was going to say, there's a lot you can try before rehoming. Bathe the birds often, and invest in good-quality air purifiers, for example. But I'm glad the solution turned out to be even simpler.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I just read this thread and am happy to hear you narrowed down the issue. I was going to say, I also am an asthmatic and have allergies and find bathing my birds makes it alot more bearable. I certainly know when Skiddles needs a bath.

I used to have all year round hayfever and eventually got dissensitised - best thing I ever did. I had that done about 17 years ago and I think I have had hayfever may twice since then.

Something maybe worth looking at.


----------



## Wiggles (Mar 20, 2014)

Glad you found the root of the problem and you will be able to keep your birds! :thumbu:


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I have asthma too but being with my boy helps me in other ways and keeping him clean helps too. He just had a shower this morning and smells like a flower right now.


----------



## M'éanín's Mommy (Jan 20, 2014)

Ah...not surprises it was the shavings. Glad to know you figured it out. It's strange but even newspapers bother me, something to do with the ink so I use the plain dye free white tissue paper that you would wrap gifts in, then lay a single layer paper towels on top of that.


----------

